# tuning the 2nd gen



## Drfishstick (Jun 20, 2018)

I have a 17 lt rs sedan, with w CAI and the Chevy catback system. and I cant help but get curious about tunes for this sucker, I was curious though as to the reliability of these cars with a tune. I was thinking trifecta probably, I got 30k more to the warranty so that's about a year and a half maybe. I need to keep the car interesting so I dont trade it before its paid off, especially now that the clock is ticking on camaros again


----------



## VeloTheCruze (Jan 24, 2021)

Bump


----------

